# Helmholz SSW7-USB -MPI Adpter kann nicht angesprochen werden ?



## Hans.S (19 März 2011)

Hallo!

Habe da leider zur Zeit ein hartnäckiges Problem.
Möchte gerne mit meinem Vista PC mit einer  Siemenns 315CPU komunizieren.
Leider kann ich mit Hilfe der Helmholz Parametrier- Software v3.72 fw3 den MPI Adapter nicht updaten.
Liegt das Problem vielleicht an einem fehlerhaften Treiber?
Ich verwende den 
Profilic USB-to-Serial Comm Port Treiber
Die virtuelle Schnittstelle wird auch erfolgreich eingerichtet.
Wenn ich dann den Adapter updaten möchte kann ich den Adapter nicht mehr ansprechen.
Am  USB Kabel dürfte es nicht liegen, wenn ich den Adapter aus und ein stecke leuchten kurz alle drei Leds am Adapter.
Laut Helmholz Handbuch müsste im Gerätemanager der
SSW7-USB (Serial Port)  Treiber stehen?
Leider besitze ich nicht die original Helmholz Installations CD und habe mir den Treiber von der Helmholz Seite runter geladen.

Wer hätte vielleicht eine Idee warum sich der Adapter nicht updaten lässt:???:
Vielen Dank  mfg Hans





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rudi (19 März 2011)

Hast Du mal mit COM1 oder COM2 probiert (weil bei Dir COM16 steht) ?


----------



## Hans.S (20 März 2011)

Der COM16 ist ein virtueller Comport der von der Helmholz Software automatisch eingerichtet wird!


----------



## Rudi (20 März 2011)

Und genau den sollst Du mal in der Hardware-Config umstellen zur Probe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 März 2011)

Wenn es nachher auch mit Siemens funktionieren soll, dann maximal COM8 einstellen.


----------



## Hans.S (20 März 2011)

:???:In der Hardware Config kann man keinen Comport einstellen?
Im SM lässt sich der Comport unter PG-PC Schnittstelle einstellen 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Wenn ich im SM den Comport 3 einstelle kommt auch keine Komunikation zustande.
Die Helmholz Software richtet beim Updaten dennoch ständig einen virtuellen Comport16 ein:-?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:?:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSB (20 März 2011)

Vielleicht war der Name HW-Konfig unglücklich gewählt, die Kernaussage war aber richtig.

Du kannst auch mal noch einen Vista/Windows 7 geeigneten Treiber von Prolific probieren:
http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?id=31

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (20 März 2011)

Auch fällt noch was auf,
unter deiner geposteten Fehlermeldung steht:

Der Adapter (< Version 2) ist nicht mit einem Update-Kabel ...

Da dein Adapter den Prolific-Treiber nutzt, ist das Teil ja schon was älter,
vielleicht also auch kleiner besagter Version 2.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (20 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Vielleicht war der Name HW-Konfig unglücklich gewählt, die Kernaussage war aber richtig.
> 
> Du kannst auch mal noch einen Vista/Windows 7 geeigneten Treiber von Prolific probieren:
> http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?id=31
> ...


Ja ich gebe zu das der Name HW-Konfig nicht glücklich gewählt war. Es war der Geräte-Manager bemeint.


----------



## Hans.S (20 März 2011)

Yeahh Danke Rudi für den Tip jetzt hats endlich funktioniert:-D

Habe im Gerätemanager den Comport 2 eingestellt und hat sofort funktioniert
Konnte gleich ein Projekt in die CPU Laden


----------

